# Homemade e-caller turned extension speaker.p



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Heres my homemade e-caller, originally was gonna use it with an mp3 player, but I wasnt happy with the quality of most of the sounds I downloaded. Its the same design as Varmint Al's El Cheapo set up, but I enclosed the mini amp and wired it with an on/off switch and external input jack. Now that I have my Spitfire, it makes a very good extension speaker. At first I thought it was the amp or horn that was making the mp3's sound so static sounding, but it sounds great hooked up to the Spitfire and it gives the volume quite a boost.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool ! That ought to get out there. How does it do on battery life ?


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks, the mini amp takes a 9 volt, from what I remember it is supposed to last around 24 hours. I havn't used it enough for the battery to die yet.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

nice set up were did u get all the stuff to make it.. Im thinking about makeing on for my self on the cheap.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That is a first class job on that one.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hellbelly...what are the specs on the horn and where did you get it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

The horn is 25 watts, $19.99 at radio shack. The mini amp and the box are also from radio shack. I think the whole thing cost me about $40 in parts. The horn is wired to the amp inside the box and I extended the input on the amp to a 35mm phone jack on the outside of the box. From there you can hook it up to anything, mp3 player, tape player, cd player, even a phone.


----------

